# Road construction / Road blocks



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

On the weekend I was driving from one friend's place to another friends place. This is a fairly normal type of drive and the distance wasn't too great. I still had a quarter-tank of gas in my Jeep which should be good for 100+ km trip and the distance between their places is about a 10 minute drive straight down an east/west secondary highway (60mph / 100km/h).

I didn't think much of the drive till I found that road-construction had ripped out the entire road for as far as I could see. No problem I think to myself, I will just pop onto the next closest north/south farm-road, zip up to the next highway and drop back down to my friend's house.

I get to the end of the road where I should be able to go east/west again - and it was closed.

I had to return all the way back to the first secondary highway, head further down the road to the next north/south road, head up 3 secondary highways before I could head east (again) to the north/south road that would take me to my friends house.

Everything was good - except my friend wasn't there .. 

So - you remember that amount of fuel that I started with? Well, I burned off the rest of the tank and was running on fumes by the time I got to the gas-station.

Everything turned out alright, but, I was reminded of all the stupid little things that could ruin what could be a simple bug-out run.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

NaeKid, Why didn't you just lock in your 4WD:bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Off road it! Woot!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

It looked like they were trenching below the road-level and had steel pipes laying all over the place, piles of dirt everywhere, construction-equipment blocking the paths... . Trust me, I did try real hard to find a way through / around, but, unless I had a crane handy to lift my Jeep over the work-zone, I couldn't do it.


----------



## yugong (6 mo ago)

Seems like a bad experience, and in the face of it, you just have to go back. Here is the road roller machine to introduce.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

That's why I hate when my car gets down to the half way mark.on account I don't like that type of surprise.


----------

